# Certifying Non-Turkish Documents



## tashla (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi,
I am an Australian citizen currently residing in Istanbul with my Turkish partner; however we are soon planning to lodge a Partner Visa for my partner so we can go back to Australia. Anyway, for our application we need to send in certified true copies of certain documents. My partner seems to think that only the notary public (noter) is able to provide certifications and that they won't certify any documents that aren't in Turkish. Is this correct? And if so, does anyone know how I can get documents certified here in Turkey that aren't in Turkish?
Also, I need some statutory declarations completed where I need the signature witnessed to say that they saw the person sign the declaration, but these are also not in Turkish. Does anyone know where we can get these done?
Thanks in advance. I look forward to your replies.
tashla


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

Hello,

If the docs are in English, Australian consulate or embassy can verify and validate them.

Public notaries DO work with non Turkish docs, but the translation fees will be charged to you.


----------



## tashla (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks belgarath. Unfortunately I am in Istanbul and the Australian consulate is in Ankara.

Can you please elaborate on the process with the notary public as I have only had experience with them when dealing with documents in Turkish? If I take them a non-Turkish document will they certify and translate it? Or am I supposed to bring them the translation myself?


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

Hello tashla,

The embassy is in Ankara indeed, but the consulate is in Istanbul. I have been there personally to verify some documents. They can help you if the document is in English.

Public notaries have their registered translators and wil make use of these translators only, that is, even if you provide translation, they will not use it. Naturally every page will cost you extra.

If the documents to be certified are in English, consulate is the better option. You can call them at 0212 243 1333 extension 226 to get an appointment. They are located at Suzer plaza (right behind the Dolmabahce Palace)


----------



## tashla (Sep 18, 2011)

Thank you so much for your information belgarath 
I was not aware of the consulate in Istanbul - I only recalled the closing and moving of the embassy a number of years back and thought that my only options was Ankara. Silly me for not doing better research and simply relying on information from my Turkish partner (who I should know by now is always wrong).
Yes, the consulate definitely seems like the best option for me.
Greatly appreciate your help.
Thanks again,
tashla


----------



## tashla (Sep 18, 2011)

sorry to bother you again belgarath, but i have another question and you seem to be full of knowledge... 

in regards to declarations that are in Turkish, do you know if anyone other than the notary public will witness the signing of these, like maybe a police officer or bank manager?

thanking you in advance,
tashla


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

Hello,

Well, i am not sure if the certifier can be a police officer or bank manager, but maybe they are more lenient for spouse applications. For migration workers, it does not work.

A solicitor also would do if you have a company lawyer.

What kind of documents are we talking about here?


----------



## tashla (Sep 18, 2011)

belgarath said:


> Hello,
> 
> Well, i am not sure if the certifier can be a police officer or bank manager, but maybe they are more lenient for spouse applications. For migration workers, it does not work.
> 
> ...


Basically it's just a statement provided by friends and family who say they know me and my partner and that we are in a genuine and continuing relationship. Generally immigration would prefer these statements completed by Australians and in Australia so they are official statutory declarations and the person may be prosecuted if they are not stating the truth. However immigration has stated that if you are outside Australia you can obtain these statements from non-Australians and get them witnessed in different countries by people whose occupations are comparable to those able to witness in Australia (such as a police officer, bank manager, postal manage, pharmacist, teacher etc) but since the declaration isn't completely in Australia it is to my understanding that it won't carry any legal standing. So I am quite confident immigration will accept the declarations if witnessed by one of the previous people I've listed, but I'm just curious as to whether people in these occupations are going to be willing to be witnesses for us. Normally in Australia you can walk into any police station/post office/bank and get your signature on a declaration witnessed easily and for free, but I have a feeling that people might not be so comfortable with the process here in Turkey and will probably redirect me to the Notary. I supposed I can just go and ask and see what happens...


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

If you have an acquintance with a bank mgr or high profile official, try your chance.

A post office or police station would be a waste of your time in my opinion. I just cannot imagine a government guy helping you there. 

I made my diploma certified at the Aus consulate, quick and easy but your case is a bit different.

Good luck!


----------



## tashla (Sep 18, 2011)

thanks for all your help belgarath!


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

You are most welcome. Please share your experiences here once you complete your application.


----------



## tashla (Sep 18, 2011)

will do 

stay tuned for updates...


----------



## tashla (Sep 18, 2011)

just a quick update regarding getting the stat. declarations witnessed...

we managed to convince our local pharmacist to witness the signature of our friend and also certify a photocopy of their passport - it took a little convincing but we they finally agreed to do it in the end. seems a lot of people are very nervous when putting their signature on something. we did also try the police but they completely refused as they claimed they we're authorized to do it. anyway, if anyone is ever in need of a witness in the future, it looks like there's no set person (unless you want to pay for a notary) and you just have to keep asking everyone until someone agrees...


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks for the update.

Was that stat dec accepted by Aus authorities?


----------



## tashla (Sep 18, 2011)

belgarath said:


> Thanks for the update.
> 
> Was that stat dec accepted by Aus authorities?


Not sure as I haven't submitted it yet... But it's only for my partner visa application so I think it should be fine. Not sure if it would be accepted for something more 'official' though...


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Hey, actually Australian Embassy in Ankara requires their employees to speak Turkish and most of them are Turkish citizens. If you've got anything in Turkish just buzz them if they would be fine for that Turkish document. Otherwise try to get english one or translate it thru notary certified translators which can be done vice versa(english to turkish) they also have got agreements with public notaries.

Another info, if you wanna keep the original docs, just send them to Australian Embassy and tell them you need them cause they are original, they'll be fine with that...


----------

